# 2014 Invitational Tarpon Tournament Announcement



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Once again, ProjectTarpon.com is holding the Invitational Texas Tarpon Tournament Series in 2014. It will take place over a two weekend period this summer/fall. It will be based in Port O'Connor, Texas.

There will be a conventional tackle division that is only open to amateur/non-professional guides and a fly-fishing tackle division that will be open to both amateur and professionally guided boats.

We will follow a similar format to last year in that the tournament dates will be disclosed in the invitation. Additionally, we will have a pre-tournament dinner banquet at Falcon Point Ranch that will occur the Friday night before the first tournament weekend. Entry fees and other details will be provided in the invitations.

This is NOT a money tournament, however, awards for first and last fish caught on each day of the tournament will include fishing tackle (i.e. rods or reels) and other fishing related gear. Otherwise, trophies will be awarded in the various divisions.

Initial invitations have already been sent. Remaining open slots will become available on *February 1, 2014*. If you participated last year, you should have already received an invitation for 2014. If you are interested in receiving an invitation and have not already received an email from me concerning the tournament, please contact me via email at [email protected] Available spots in the tournament are extremely limited.

Click Here for more information.

PS - I am also willing to add a conventional tackle pro division; however, I must have a minimum of 4 professionally guided boats who wish to participate and timely register to hold the division.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

BTW - that was last year's t-shirt, we'll do a new design this year. Shirt's are only available to participants and are not sold separately.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I've gotten a lot of response from previous invitation holders. As such, tournament slots are getting really limited at this stage - only a few slots are available in the conventional tackle division. A few more for fly-fishing, so if you are interested, please contact me ASAP. I will develop a wait- list once all slots are full.

[email protected]


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Got two slots open for conventional tackle.

Got four slots open for fly-fishing.

email me if you are interested in trying to get an invitation.

[email protected]


----------

